# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  traps

## upnorth uplander

any recomendations on stoat/ferret traps, rat traps would be much appreciated

----------


## Wildman

DoC 150's have worked well in the past for me.

----------


## Bulltahr

I have a few of the DOC ones, but also made up some wooden tunnels and put gin traps inside, handle to handle, if they don't trip 1 plate, the second usually does the trick.

----------


## Dundee

> I have a few of the DOC ones, but also made up some wooden tunnels and put gin traps inside, handle to handle, if they don't trip 1 plate, the second usually does the trick.


They illegal now.

----------


## Splash

Fenn traps are still my pick.

----------


## moonhunt

Got 3 Doc 250s. Whats a good kill trap for cats,got a few ferals on the farm eating all your guys ducks and phesant

----------


## Dundee

Possom cage trap baited with meat, rat cage traps and tunnels like silage wrap tubes with poison in.All else fails shotty or rifle.

Some good advice on here  

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-control-1253/

----------


## moonhunt

Cheers for that link Dundee,i had missed that one

----------


## Wildman

> Got 3 Doc 250s. Whats a good kill trap for cats,got a few ferals on the farm eating all your guys ducks and phesant


Open up a Timms trap a bit or use the 250's...

----------


## upnorth uplander

splash, is it alrite to pop over the hill and have a look at your traps sometime

----------


## Dundee

Can someone put a pic of those DOC traps up please.

----------


## Splash

Yea come on over I could show you a few different kinds. I am on duty next weekend that will most likely be the best time to catch me.

----------


## moonhunt

http://www.doc.govt.nz/upload/docume...dator-trap.pdf

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Moonhunt

----------


## Savage1

> any recomendations on stoat/ferret traps, rat traps would be much appreciated


1080  :Thumbsup: 

Running for cover now  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> 1080 
> 
> Running for cover now


 :Sick:    but i see your humour :Grin:

----------


## Scribe

> 1080 
> 
> Running for cover now


You certainly need a sense of humour when you spend a lot of time in our rat infested forests

FANTAIL NESTING SUCCESS IN TONGARIRO FOREST.
Rat abundance is higher in the sanctuary than in the non-treatment area, and is probably having a big influence on nesting success of other bird species (EG fantails and other passerines)  (Tongariro Forest Kiwi Sanctuary Annual report July 2005, June 2006 P 20.

Aerial 1080 dropped 1995-96, 2001, 2006... Intensive monitoring since 2001.

Between 2001 and 2005 rat abundance in the treatment area averaged about double the figures of the non-treatment area.

DOC RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT SERIES 231.
"Rat abundance at Waihaha, Central North Island, was five-fold higher for up to six years after possum control than during the four years prior to possum control. ( Sweetapple et al .,unpubl. data)

----------


## TeRei

Possum Master traps. Really rate them. Great support from Sharon. They kill cats stoats ferrrets hedgies rats weasels. You name it.The DOC traps are not in the ball game and we use them.

----------


## upnorth uplander

cheers guys, a few to have a look at

*splash*, will call in next weekend

----------


## Raging Bull

We've got a live capture rat trap at home, would probably work for stoats... I've caught up to four rats in it in one night (one set).  A little swim in the morning sorted them out.  

I'll take a photo of it today.

----------


## Bulltahr

> Possum Master traps. Really rate them. Great support from Sharon. They kill cats stoats ferrrets hedgies rats weasels. You name it.The DOC traps are not in the ball game and we use them.


I hate the DOC one, bloody spring so strong and juggling around trying to set it it a pain in the arse. Just had a look at the Possum master trap, you use them? I'm interested in on for cats, stoats and possums, would this suit? Does the noose tighten upwards, easy for the animals to trigger? They say they are for all these animals, but in practise what have you found?

----------


## Raging Bull

> We've got a live capture rat trap at home, would probably work for stoats... I've caught up to four rats in it in one night (one set).  A little swim in the morning sorted them out.  
> 
> I'll take a photo of it today.


Pretty basic design.  Chuck some cheese, egg or peanut butter near or on the hook... rat goes in, trapdoor closes, he/she screams for help, his mates come to his aid and come through the one-way tunnel at the end.  

Quick swim in the trough in the morning, empty it out and reset.

----------


## upnorth uplander

we are going to set traps on approx 200ha, how many traps will we need to cover an area of this size

----------


## TeRei

> I hate the DOC one, bloody spring so strong and juggling around trying to set it it a pain in the arse. Just had a look at the Possum master trap, you use them? I'm interested in on for cats, stoats and possums, would this suit? Does the noose tighten upwards, easy for the animals to trigger? They say they are for all these animals, but in practise what have you found?


Yes. 100%. We now use gloves when baiting and setting our traps. Fresh meat and fish oil/canola oil spray i.e. 3:1 canola to fish oil. Spray it in the trap and a line away i.e. to trip them if passing by to look. It is equally effective from stoats [light touch[ to cats [heavy touch] in terms of what I presume they would go to the bait. The noose is very effective. Sharon sent some new nooses to try. Gets them specially made in Levin. If you are targetting cats make sure you tie the trap well and stake it. Just make some stakes from old good old No 8 wire. Spray the top of them with wood marking fluoro. i.e. easy to see if the cat does a death dance. I have seen fotos of 6.5kg cats caught on Ngamatea.My mate who used to trap there does the bulk on our block and we supplement his traps. We now run about 50 traps constantly all year round.I have a vid of those traps and if I can locate it will post it. Have sent it to Sharon and I understand she used it in the Field Days in Fielding last year.

----------


## Bulltahr

Yeap please post video, I am real keen....................saw a cat in my block yesterday with Munsey, but no rifle.........................F#$K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Yes. 100%. We now use gloves when baiting and setting our traps. Fresh meat and fish oil/canola oil spray i.e. 3:1 canola to fish oil. Spray it in the trap and a line away i.e. to trip them if passing by to look. It is equally effective from stoats [light touch[ to cats [heavy touch] in terms of what I presume they would go to the bait. The noose is very effective. Sharon sent some new nooses to try. Gets them specially made in Levin. If you are targetting cats make sure you tie the trap well and stake it. Just make some stakes from old good old No 8 wire. Spray the top of them with wood marking fluoro. i.e. easy to see if the cat does a death dance. I have seen fotos of 6.5kg cats caught on Ngamatea.My mate who used to trap there does the bulk on our block and we supplement his traps. We now *run about 50 traps* constantly all year round.I have a vid of those traps and if I can locate it will post it. Have sent it to Sharon and I understand she used it in the Field Days in Fielding last year.


how big is the block

----------


## TeRei

6500 acres.

----------


## Dundee

> 6500 acres.


Are you on Ngamatea or Mangohane? 50 traps seems light for a block that big....just curious

----------


## Barefoot

Uplander,
been doing a bit of reading, think we should start out with trap set 200m apart on the lines.
If we start with 35 traps for the mo we should be good and then adjust as the rest of the block gets openned up.
Any decisions on type of trap there seems to have been a few different suggestions here?

----------


## EeeBees

Please tell me where do you buy the new traps...I am sure someone said H&F or maybe it was Farmlands??? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Please tell me where do you buy the new traps...I am sure someone said H&F or maybe it was Farmlands???


You can get a free one at H&F with a kilo of possom fur

----------


## TeRei

> Are you on Ngamatea or Mangohane? 50 traps seems light for a block that big....just curious


Scribe's farm which he bought off the dwarf.

----------


## Dundee

Cool!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Uplander,
> been doing a bit of reading, think we should start out with trap set 200m apart on the lines.
> If we start with 35 traps for the mo we should be good and then adjust as the rest of the block gets openned up.
> Any decisions on type of trap there seems to have been a few different suggestions here?



thats the problem when you ask for advise on something, you get everyone telling you what traps they use and then its back to square 1 of not knowing what to use because there so many options...more confused now than i was before...lol. Im going over the hill to see *splash* on the weekend, hes a ranger at shakespear park so i presume he uses traps for work, cheers everyone else for your advise , heaps of different options

----------


## upnorth uplander

i found this usefull

Rat Traps New Zealand

----------


## upnorth uplander

anyone got these

POSSUM #1 LEG-HOLD TRAPS x 10 TRAPS | Trade Me

----------


## gqhoon

You need to focus on the full suite of predators in order to maximise your trapping effort and provide the birds with the best chance for survival. Im fucked for time at the moment, so will add more tomorrow or the weekend. But basically DoC 200 or DoC 250 traps for rats, hedgehogs, weasels, stoats and ferrets. Timms possum traps baited with meat to target cats from August to February (when hen is nesting or pults are on the ground). The rest of the year, the Timms are baited to target possums.

Pete Devlin from the Waterfowl Enhancement Trust is a guru when it comes to this shit. He works on a grid-network of traps, at 100m intervals, but refines the exact location depending on environment i.e. no point putting on in the middle of a paddock of grass, when there is a handy bit of bush 30m away. Predators a concentrated on the fringes, so focus your efforts there....edge of tracks, interface between forestry and pasture, edges of creeks,.....anything that is a natural corridor.

----------


## upnorth uplander

cheers Mitch

----------


## Barefoot

> anyone got these
> 
> POSSUM #1 LEG-HOLD TRAPS x 10 TRAPS | Trade Me


Unless your volunteering to check those every day we aren't using them  :Psmiley:

----------


## Barefoot

> You need to focus on the full suite of predators in order to maximise your trapping effort and provide the birds with the best chance for survival. Im fucked for time at the moment, so will add more tomorrow or the weekend. But basically DoC 200 or DoC 250 traps for rats, hedgehogs, weasels, stoats and ferrets. Timms possum traps baited with meat to target cats from August to February (when hen is nesting or pults are on the ground). The rest of the year, the Timms are baited to target possums.
> 
> Pete Devlin from the Waterfowl Enhancement Trust is a guru when it comes to this shit. He works on a grid-network of traps, at 100m intervals, but refines the exact location depending on environment i.e. no point putting on in the middle of a paddock of grass, when there is a handy bit of bush 30m away. Predators a concentrated on the fringes, so focus your efforts there....edge of tracks, interface between forestry and pasture, edges of creeks,.....anything that is a natural corridor.


Uplander is helping me with a plan to clean up the pests in the forest now its being logged, so any ideas are welcome.

Stu

----------


## Splash

Hey Uplander if you see this Sunday will be the better day to come over i have a group in planting some trees tomorrow untill about 2:30 so you could also come round after that

----------


## upnorth uplander

after meeting splash today , im sold on the DOC 200s, real easy to set and monitor

----------


## Barefoot

Were they in the timber boxes or the polyethylene?

----------


## upnorth uplander

timber boxes

----------


## Bill999

ha doc 200s take no prisoners 

watch ya hands

----------


## upnorth uplander

*barefoot*, have you ordered the traps yet

----------

